# Bianchi Desktop Wallpapers?



## Dubcat (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a good source of Bianchi desktop wallpapers? My computer background is a rotation of Team Sky photo's. While this is all good they are liberally polluted with Pinarello's so I need some Bianchi wallpapers to balance things out 

I hope someone can help. I think the lack of Bianchi desktop backgrounds is causing my computer to run slow


----------

